# Gaming Computer Build !Check!



## Addicted Gamer (Nov 19, 2009)

Well I recently got some help on another forums asking about if my previous build specs and prices were good, And one of them suggested a new list of prices and specs, So here I'm posting what he suggested please tell me if it's a good gaming setup for the price, It cost about $609

HDD:
HITACHI Deskstar 1TB
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...pk=HITACHI Deskstar 7K1000.B HD31000 IDK/7K (

RAM: 
G.Skill Ripjaws Series 4gb (2x2GB)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ILL_ripjaws_series_4gb-_-20-231-303-_-Product

CPU:
AMD Phenom II X3 720 2.8GHz
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103649&Tpk=AMD Phenom II X3 720

Video Card:
XFX HD Radeon 4890 1GB CrossFireX Ready
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150438&Tpk=XFX HD radeon 4890

Mobo:
GIGABYTE GA-MA790GPT-UD3H AM3 AMD 790GX ATX AMD MOTHERBOARD
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ABYTE_GA-MA790GPT-UD3H-_-13-128-398-_-Product

DVD/Optical Drive:
LG Black 22x DVD+R
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ..._DVD_Burner_Black_SATA-_-27-136-167-_-Product

Case:
NZXT Beta EVO Class Series Mid-Tower Case
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5310940&CatId=32

PSU:
OCZ ModXStream Pro Power Supply 600 Watt
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4362114&CatId=1483


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

I'd say it looks pretty good. The PSU isn't my favorite, but for that sale price I'd go for it (it's normally around ~$80). I'd also recommend a Western Digital drive over the Hitachi, the Hitachi Desktar drives were nicknamed "Deathstars" because of their high failure rate.


----------



## Addicted Gamer (Nov 19, 2009)

You know any trusted ones with link Please 

And don't I need a Sound Card? Or is that intergrated with mobo?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006&Tpk=corsair+750w

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136284


----------



## Addicted Gamer (Nov 19, 2009)

Gonna go with this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...n_Digital_Caviar_Black-_-22-136-320-_-Product
because I don't need 1tb of HDD, And it's ALOT CHeaper  And any PSU that are cheaper $107 seems too much, and kinda turns my build into a $800 budget which i dont have.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Drop the Video card down to this > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814129113

And use this> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005&Tpk=650tx


----------



## Addicted Gamer (Nov 19, 2009)

wrench67 would I be able to CrossFireX the 4870? I plan on buying another one later.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

A single 4870 would be fine on a Corsair VX550W. Two should have at least a Corsair TX750W.


----------



## Addicted Gamer (Nov 19, 2009)

Than, I'll probably get a 750-850Watt PSU, But Why 4870? 4890 runs like a beast.

And why did Newegg stop selling Diamon, and Sapphire versions of 4870? They said their no longer available.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Two GPU's will give you a small increase in performance at a big increase in costs.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Tyree is right. If you have a monitor smaller than 1920x1200 a second 4870 would only give you about a 10-20% increase in performance. 1920x1200 or larger CrossFire does start to shine, but it's still a 30-40% boost. 

I would say either a 5770 (similar to 4870, but uses less power and gives off less heat, plus DX11 support) or a 4890. The 4870/5770 will do best on a 1440x900-1680x1050 resolution, and the 4890 will do best on 1680x1050-1920x1200. Above that you'll have to start lowering graphics quality.


----------



## Addicted Gamer (Nov 19, 2009)

Can you guys direct me to a link with a good sized monitor for gaming and maybe a good price?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The HP4xxx series is being replaced by the HD5xxx series pretty soon almost all will have disappeared.


----------



## Addicted Gamer (Nov 19, 2009)

Thats Why I'm going to get a XFX Radeon HD 5770, Because It's got Dx11 Support and More OverClockable.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I've used a few of these > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824254044

And Samsungs are always good > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824001278


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Samsung is always a good choice. This 22" Acer is a real bargain for $159 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009145


----------



## Addicted Gamer (Nov 19, 2009)

Damm, My $600 build is turning into a $900 one


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Addicted Gamer said:


> wrench67 would I be able to CrossFireX the 4870? I plan on buying another one later.


Not on a 650w psu, the 5770 will also need more to Xfire.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139009&Tpk=850tx


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Addicted Gamer said:


> Damm, My $600 build is turning into a $900 one


They always do! :grin: you have to pay for quality. When it's finished, you will have a reliable PC that should give you good service.


----------



## Addicted Gamer (Nov 19, 2009)

Yeah I guess, No to make that $900's 

Ohh were Can I get a good Stable Windows Operating System for a fair price?

And Should I get a 32-Bit or 64-Bit OS? I'm thinking on getting a $102 Windows Vista Home Basic SP1 with 32-bit or should I get a 64-Bit?

And Wrench I will add a higher PSU Prior to when I buy Another 5770, But so far With all the parts, OS, and Monitor its in about $1013, But maybe I'll find a Extra Vista CD to use to know off about $100


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

32-bit will limit you to about 3.5GB of RAM at most. 64-bit is slightly faster at some tasks and can access up to 128GB of RAM. Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit OEM is what I usually recommend, it's usually $100-110.


----------



## Addicted Gamer (Nov 19, 2009)

*Gaming Computer, Continued*

My Gaming Computer Thread, Continued Heres what I have so far. which was a $600 budget and is now in the 1000's .

HDD:
Western Digital Caviar Black 500GB
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...n_Digital_Caviar_Black-_-22-136-320-_-Product

RAM: 
G.Skill Ripjaws Series 4gb (2x2GB)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ILL_ripjaws_series_4gb-_-20-231-303-_-Product

CPU:
AMD Phenom II X3 720 2.8GHz
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103649&Tpk=AMD Phenom II X3 720

Video Card:
XFX HD Radeon 5770 XT 1gb CrossFireX Ready
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&cm_re=XFX_Radeon_5770-_-14-150-447-_-Product

Mobo:
GIGABYTE GA-MA790GPT-UD3H AM3 AMD 790GX ATX AMD MOTHERBOARD
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ABYTE_GA-MA790GPT-UD3H-_-13-128-398-_-Product

DVD/Optical Drive:
LG Black 22x DVD+R
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ..._DVD_Burner_Black_SATA-_-27-136-167-_-Product

Case:
Cooler Master CM690 ARX Mid-Tower Case
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3198497&CatId=1842

PSU:
Antec TruePower New TP-750 Blue 750W, CrossFire Ready
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371022


Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit 1-Pack OEM
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ome_Premium_64-bit_OEM-_-32-116-754-_-Product

Monitor: Acer X223Wbd Black 22" LCD
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009145

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
With Peripherals $1015.93


----------



## Addicted Gamer (Nov 19, 2009)

Please goto this link for further talk on the rig http://www.techsupportforum.com/#post2467999 created a continued thread to finalize what I have so far.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

please stay in the same thread,don't start new ones on the same problem

threads merged


----------



## Addicted Gamer (Nov 19, 2009)

Finalized Version 2.0 Of my build probably last version but it looks pretty solid at this point.

HDD:
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ate_Barracudda_7200.12-_-22-148-395-_-Product

RAM: 
G.Skill Ripjaws Series 4gb (2x2GB)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ILL_ripjaws_series_4gb-_-20-231-303-_-Product

CPU:
AMD Phenom II X3 720 2.8GHz
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103649&Tpk=AMD Phenom II X3 720

Video Card:
XFX HD Radeon 5770 XT 1gb CrossFireX Ready
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&cm_re=XFX_Radeon_5770-_-14-150-447-_-Product

Mobo:
GIGABYTE GA-MA790GPT-UD3H AM3 AMD 790GX ATX AMD MOTHERBOARD
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ABYTE_GA-MA790GPT-UD3H-_-13-128-398-_-Product

DVD/Optical Drive:
LG Black 22x DVD+R
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ..._DVD_Burner_Black_SATA-_-27-136-167-_-Product

Case:
Cooler Master CM690 ARX Mid-Tower Case
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3198497&CatId=1842

PSU:
Antec TruePower New TP-750 Blue 750W, CrossFire Ready
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371022


Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit 1-Pack OEM
Price: $104.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ome_Premium_64-bit_OEM-_-32-116-754-_-Product

Monitor: Acer X223Wbd Black 22" LCD
$159.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009145

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
With Peripherals $1000.93


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Sapphire & PowerColor are better choices for ATI chipped GPU's.
Antec PSU's are not recommended because of their changes in suppliers. Seasonic & Corsair are the better choices for PSU's.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Actually that specific TruePower is based on the SeaSonic M12D line, with a few carry-overs from earlier TruePower Trio designs. It's actually better than the TX750W: higher efficiency, move available +12V current (but only slightly), and modular cabling to boot. I'd say that specific model at least deserves to go on the recommended list.
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story2&reid=140
It also doesn't have that troublesome high noise level on the +12V rail that the TX750W suffers from. 25mV instead of ~100mV.


----------

